# Where to start



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have never gone gigging before thought I might try it this season. Any tips on where to go and tips on how to would be nice. thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

for the How part of your question just read through all the old threads in the gigging section. there are TONS of post of different peoples rigs and how they set them up. as far as where...no one is going to tell you that. you just gotta get out there and find the spots yourself. dont expect to get out there and come home with your limit the first night. but after you go several times and you start to learn what to look for and where to go you will be posting pics of a mess of flounder. just a pointer...shallow sandy spots would be your best bet. also just know...once you gig a flounder...your not going to want to stop!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/12/2010)*for the How part of your question just read through all the old threads in the gigging section. there are TONS of post of different peoples rigs and how they set them up. as far as where...no one is going to tell you that. you just gotta get out there and find the spots yourself. dont expect to get out there and come home with your limit the first night. but after you go several times and you start to learn what to look for and where to go you will be posting pics of a mess of flounder. just a pointer...shallow sandy spots would be your best bet. also just know...once you gig a flounder...your not going to want to stop!




+1



I'm on my second year and I haven't come close to limiting out in a trip... It's a lot harder than it looks and I can see why people hold their spots like top secret info.



And it is very addicting


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for reply! Yea I am not looking for anyone to give up their secret spots, I know I wouldn't. I just wanted to know what to look for and could I just walk along with a bright light and see them? Anything would help. I went out and caught a few flounder the other day and thought about gigging.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *drumin80 (4/12/2010)*Thanks for reply! Yea I am not looking for anyone to give up their secret spots, I know I wouldn't. I just wanted to know what to look for and could I just walk along with a bright light and see them? Anything would help. I went out and caught a few flounder the other day and thought about gigging.


you can make a wading set up cheep and definatly gig flounder. one big downside to wading vs boat is you cant cover near the ground but if you happen to be at the right spot at the right time that doesnt really matter lol. also know that you can go to one spot tonight and get you limit and tomorrow night be just about exact same conditions and not find one flounder...just the way it works. all about being in the right spot at the right time


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

you have two choices if you have the time to put your time in" Go out and work the shallows near the shoreline.

Other than that follow other seasoned or commercial guys out 1st few times (learning the ropes) most important Be respectful!!! and keep your distance I would say 3/4-1 mi is a safe bet. Get a map of the area like a Top spot, map that's a good one. highlight and mark area's.

If you just come on here and ask for 411 Seasoned vets who have put their time in may get offended due to the many hours and nights even years scouting area's. Flounder Giggers are a special breed you will find this out if you stick with it long enough. (No pun intended)

When you start Gigging buy a waterproof fishing journal to include Location,catch ,Size, time of year,weather water temp conditions,Moon phase etc... This will become your bible my journal is 25 years old it amazingly is pretty dead on!!!

One thing~ if a guy is working a shoreline it is never OK" to cut in front of him!!! Even a mile away don?t do it period.

Again be respectful work the area another time- after he has left. This may be the guy's lively hood and it will be taken real personal (Boats and Vehicles are remembered). 

Consider this your 1st lesson (Flounder etiquette)


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lots of good tips thanks! I will for sure obey the rules of the road. Thanks again for the insight and help!


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

jigmaster - great info. I am ready for lesson #2. 

Thanks, as a newbie this is the kind of info that is much appreciated.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jigmaster (4/13/2010)*you have two choices if you have the time to put your time in" Go out and work the shallows near the shoreline.
> 
> Other than that follow other seasoned or commercial guys out 1st few times (learning the ropes) most important Be respectful!!! and keep your distance I would say 3/4-1 mi is a safe bet. Get a map of the area like a Top spot, map that's a good one. highlight and mark area's.
> 
> ...


JIGMASTER...YOU MUST HAVE GOT AN "F" IN FLOUNDER GIGGING CLASS.

HERE'STHE REAL RULES:

RULE 1) DON'T GO FOLLOWING COMMERCIAL GUYS AROUND.....RESPECTFUL OR NOT. AT A MINIMUM YOU WILL GET A CURSING. AT WORST YOU'LL GET YOUR ASS KICKED. ASK, BEFORE YOU FOLLOW ANYBODY.

RULE 2) FORGET THE MAPS AND JOURNALS. JUST GET OUT THERE, PUT IN THE TIME,AND REMEMBER WHERE YOU'VE GIGGED FLOUNDERS BEFORE. IT'S NOT THAT HARD. IF JIGMASTER'S 25 YEAR OLD JOURNAL WAS WORTH ADAMN YOU WOULD SEE HIM POSTING MOREDEAD FLOUNDERSINSTEAD TALKING SHIT LIKE HE'S AN EXPERT ON HERE. IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME, CHECK OUT HIS PASTREPORTS/PICS. 

RULE 3) IF YOU SEE JIGMASTER OUT THERE DON'T CUT IN FRONT OF HIM. JUST GET BEHIND HIM AND STICK ALL THE ONES HE DIDN'T SEE WITH HIS 12V CAKE PAN LIGHTS FROM WAL-MART. 

RULE 4) DON'T USE 12V CAKE PAN LIGHTS FROM WAL-MART. (SEE RULE 3)

RULE 5) BE GREEDY. DON'T WAIT FOR 14"+FISH. 12" FISH ARE LEGAL IN FLORIDA AND TASTE JUST AS GOOD AS THE LARGER ONE. IF YOU PASSTHEM UP THEY'LL JUST END UP IN MY COOLER.

RULE 6) DON'T PMFOR SPOTS. IF YOU DO GET A RESPONSE IT WILL MOST LIKELY BE A WASTELAND.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

:blownaway


> *Death From Above (4/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jigmaster (4/13/2010)*you have two choices if you have the time to put your time in" Go out and work the shallows near the shoreline.
> ...


 *OUCH !!!:hoppingmad*


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Always love reading your responses DFA.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm guessing words of wisdom from DFA (Douche from above) i'll just leave it at that!


----------

